# A vent about buyers



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

So I posted my first litter and had a few sketchy/no response buyers, but in the end, I got them sold. Now, I'm selling my new litter of mini rex rabbits (I dont have information on either, but the father may have dwarf because he is smaller but I DONT KNOW) so that they have homes ahead of time once theyre ready. I got a call, which I returned. It was a child in the first place, and then their mother (who I could tell was deaf) and then the little boy said she was (???). I thought, great, someone might want a nice bunny! But no, then the kid is talking back and forth, keeping me on the line with his father (I'm assuming) and they asked if theyre purebreed. I said they are mini rex, but the father may have dwarf. I never once mentioned in my ad that they are purebreed and that I am a breeder. I did say that if they want more information, to please contact me. Then the man proceeded to tell his son that I should remove my ad from craigslist because they are not purebreed (basically telling me to take them down because I'm a liar). He also was offended that I asked for $25 (even if they might have dwarf, they are still quality rabbits) and said I need to make them $10 or even lower. I told him that if he's not interested, that's fine, but I need to be compensated for the money I spend to feed them and so they do not become snake food. I sold my last litter for $20 and only sold 3 of them (the rest given away, including the two that passed away). I just felt very offended and I dont think its right to first of all have your kid copy what you say to me (say it to my face) and if you want info - you got it. You dont like it? Go away. I could tell that I was NOT going to sell to them from the beginning. Sorry, get an $8 rabbit from someone who breeds to make money, not quality. I wasn't at fault was I? I was pretty genuine through the call, even tempted to say - If you want a cheap rabbit, keep looking, or you can also go and pay $40 or $50 for one at the store who you get NO information about!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> So I posted my first litter and had a few sketchy/no response buyers, but in the end, I got them sold. Now, I'm selling my new litter of mini rex rabbits (I dont have information on either, but the father may have dwarf because he is smaller but I DONT KNOW) so that they have homes ahead of time once theyre ready. I got a call, which I returned. It was a child in the first place, and then their mother (who I could tell was deaf) and then the little boy said she was (???). I thought, great, someone might want a nice bunny! But no, then the kid is talking back and forth, keeping me on the line with his father (I'm assuming) and they asked if theyre purebreed. I said they are mini rex, but the father may have dwarf. I never once mentioned in my ad that they are purebreed and that I am a breeder. I did say that if they want more information, to please contact me. Then the man proceeded to tell his son that I should remove my ad from craigslist because they are not purebreed (basically telling me to take them down because I'm a liar). He also was offended that I asked for $25 (even if they might have dwarf, they are still quality rabbits) and said I need to make them $10 or even lower. I told him that if he's not interested, that's fine, but I need to be compensated for the money I spend to feed them and so they do not become snake food. I sold my last litter for $20 and only sold 3 of them (the rest given away, including the two that passed away). I just felt very offended and I dont think its right to first of all have your kid copy what you say to me (say it to my face) and if you want info - you got it. You dont like it? Go away. I could tell that I was NOT going to sell to them from the beginning. Sorry, get an $8 rabbit from someone who breeds to make money, not quality. I wasn't at fault was I? I was pretty genuine through the call, even tempted to say - If you want a cheap rabbit, keep looking, or you can also go and pay $40 or $50 for one at the store who you get NO information about!!


This is all my experience as a buyer so I hope this helps.  I've never been on the other end YET!  I e-mailed the breeder that I was most interested in and requested if any were for sale.  She stated as you did the type of rabbits she had.  Purebred was never discussed over e-mail.   She e-mailed me back with a description of one rabbit (My Big Guy) and told me she was still waiting about the second.  I asked if I could visit her set up which so most graciously agreed to.  The first thing she stated was she will decided who she sells with.  First of all, IMHO, don't talk to a child.  Or a parent who needs a child to talk through regarding anything.   We had a very long interview about what we wanted and what we expected from this purchase.  A sum of what each bun would cost was discussed and agreed upon.  And a date of when we could pick them up.  I was shown the Little Guy at the time of the visit.  Very simple.  If they don't like it, they will look somewhere else.  And people like this group that you rant about, you are better off and your buns is DEFINITELY better off without them.  

Unfortunately this happens in business.  ANY business.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, I have done all of that. I have been lucky that my other 3 were sold to good homes - if they asked many questions, or I just got a good vibe from them, I was fine with it. There were a few no replies - and one woman who I had given my address to and suddenly she decided to buy from a pet store which scared me - until I found all my guys a home. I ask everyone to describe the living situations, and the more emails back (and faster) the better the home I can already tell. As for a child, I had one call at one point in the last litter (not sure if I sold to them or not) but at least she was sweet and wise enough to give me her mother once I only said they were available. But this experience in particular - ugh, I just got so offended even though I know I shouldnt! I dont - and will not - sell my rabbits to someone who has a problem with any part of the ad. No one forced you to buy it, so look elsewhere for what you want. You're the kind of person I would GLADLY sell to! Hopefully my friend who will be breeding can use me as a reference to sell hers because I clearly state in my ads: I am looking for a permanent home for my rabbits. When I email, I tell them that I want to know the living situations, etc, and if I say its ok, then ok. Not everyone is perfect but some people SURELY dont need to buy my rabbits.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 27, 2011)

I know how you feel! A few weeks ago, a woman who was babysitting my neighbour's kids came over asking to buy a rabbit. They picked out the rabbit they wanted, signed the forms, paid and left. An hour later, the babysitter came back (intoxicated) with the rabbit and said she talked to the mom of the kids and they said that they couldn't keep it! I took the rabbit back but she did not give me the registration papers. A week later, the 5 year old daughter came over and brought the papers to me. That just shows how irresponsible people can be. 

Now, I'm just sticking to selling bunnies at show as most of the people there are know how to take care of rabbits, will pay a good price, and are prepared.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

Yikes! Just the thought of the rabbit going through that would have killed me. I was lucky enough to sell three of mine to almost perfect homes! Its too bad I dont show, but one thing that I'm good at is screening homes. If I can tell you're incompetent and unable to satisfy what I want for my rabbits/forced sale/lack of communication, then no. I also hate when people call and say "its for my kids" who are under 10 years old and incapable of taking care of them.. I know one of mine went to that kind of home, but it was an experienced buyer who knew what he was doing and that was fine.. first rabbit.. 3 year old.. not so much.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 27, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> Yikes! Just the thought of the rabbit going through that would have killed me. I was lucky enough to sell three of mine to almost perfect homes! Its too bad I dont show, but one thing that I'm good at is screening homes. If I can tell you're incompetent and unable to satisfy what I want for my rabbits/forced sale/lack of communication, then no. I also hate when people call and say "its for my kids" who are under 10 years old and incapable of taking care of them.. I know one of mine went to that kind of home, but it was an experienced buyer who knew what he was doing and that was fine.. first rabbit.. 3 year old.. not so much.


I agree! People should not be buying rabbits for their kids under 10. In most cases, their kids that age are not going to take care of their rabbits all by their self.

Another thing I hate is when people think they are doing me a favor by buying one of my rabbits. They think that just because I'm in 4H Im not going to be able to sell all my rabbits. Those are the kinds of people who I refuse to sell to. That's why rabbit shows are so much better.

And another thing, you don't have to show in order to sell rabbits at shows!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> vkalvacev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rant both of you.  It gives me ideas of who I would sell my buns to in the future.  I agree with both about younger children.  Though the mother might be capable in raising a bunny, younger children will stress out a bunny.  Mother might take good care of it, but she doesn't see EVERYTHING.   She might not see what the kiddies are doing intentionally or non-intentionally to this bun.  

Also thanks about the clarification on selling rabbits at shows.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek - If their purpose is "oh my kids will love it" or "my daughter really wants one for her birthday" I know where it wont end up and that is in a GOOD home. If someone wants it, THEY want it and if they have kids, then their kids can enjoy THEIR pet. I sold one that way and I was happy because I knew his kids would ACTUALLY love it and the rabbit would be in great hands too. And the rabbits shows - thats true but what are the chances I can sell mine if theyre not top quality and have little to no information about themselves?

ms. research - in some cases thats true, sometimes not. Some parents get it because their kids will love it when in reality, when the kids get tired of it, or outgrow it (im sorry but what the heck kind of excuse is that!!?) the rabbit gets thrown out. Quite simple. Although not necessarily always the case, I have a 3 year old sister and she's fine with them (recently getting a little TOO hyped about them though) but she's gentle and helps catch them and whatnot. Other kids really do stress them out though, espcially when they only have dogs/cats/etc. When it comes to selling, I think its all about vibe and especially how people write to you/what they write to you. One woman (quite sketchy) wanted one and almost basically forced me to sell it to her for her kids (both under 10) but in the end, didnt get it which I was quite glad for. He got a MUCH better home which as actually prepared with a cage and everything (unlike her).


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 27, 2011)

You have a pretty good chance! Just make sure it has a good temperament. You'll be amazed what you can get if your rabbit has a good temperament. I sold a rabbit to another 4-Her that had a DQ (blue eyes) and without a his pedigree for $30. He was the sweetest bunny ever and great for showmanship.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had an electrician out last week and he looked at my rabbits and ask if I sell them.  I told him I do but I don't have any right now and when I do they are $20 and 4-Hers get first pick.  A few minutes later he said " I'll give you $5 for the 2 big ones on the end."  He wanted my best doe and buck!  Don't think so.  Idiot!

Oh, around here you sometimes have to talk to the kids because the parents don't speak english.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek- blue eyes are not allowed to be shown? or just for that particular rabbit you had? I will actually look into that because my friend has a small "farm" and will have 2 does x with a BEW every so often so Im sure she can have help selling them that way (we're both really intrigued by the vienna markings!). 

terri9630 - wow really? yeah same situation today. regardless if mine are or are not purebreed, they are pure-er than most crosses out there. The cost to feed 10 rabbits at a time + the parents ain't cheap, I definitely won't be selling them for $10 or less. I was so frustrated about that. As for the parents, no, where I live most of the parents spoke english fine, just like the call I got. The disabled mom heard me fine, while the father was saying everything for the kid to say, let alone tell me to remove my ad! Ugh, people these day are so.. meh!


----------



## dewey (Jul 28, 2011)

No matter what it is for sale, CL and other outlets are bound to result in some very sketchy contacts.  For a fact!LOL  I could write a book from over the years, lol.  I would, though, state the fact of a breed mix in the ad title and the ad body.

I wouldn't sweat the people out there that want to set the value for what you're selling -- it's SO common for some and they're just after something for nothing on your dime, and they live their life that way trying to rip others off to their benefit.  Good riddance to them, lol.  It's one thing for someone to offer less than an asking price, and a completely different matter when their attitude is rude, insulting, and condescending when doing so in an attempt to bully a seller.  (If they could easily find decent rabbits at the prices they offer then they wouldn't be calling ads for buns at much higher prices...those are usually looking for rabbits to resale at a profit off you.)

Agreeing that some have english speaking kids call for them when needed.  We sell a lot of things via that method.  Not unusual here, either.  But some do that as a low-ball buying technique using kids.  We sell some big ticket items routinely via all kinds of outlets, so there's years of experience dealing with all kinds like that, lol.  Their techniques are text book predictable.  If I hear english being spoken in the background with a kid doing the adult's deal, I tell the kid thanks so much for the call and please have the adult call back when they're free.  Those adults never call.

Terri9630, that's hilarious....I've had random folks ask pricing on adult breeding stock, then turn right around and offer $5. LOL  Takes all kinds.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 28, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek- blue eyes are not allowed to be shown? or just for that particular rabbit you had? I will actually look into that because my friend has a small "farm" and will have 2 does x with a BEW every so often so Im sure she can have help selling them that way.


It all depends on the colour. If it is a blue, squirrel, broken blue, etc, it's ok. If it is a black, tort, chestnut, etc, it's not fine. And just because it is a blue eyed bunny, dose not mean it carries the vianna gene.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

MY AD WAS FLAGGED! Ugh I dont even understand WHY! Should I repost it? This is utterly ridiculous, now I understand other seller's frustrations when people flag their ads!

Woodleighcreek - ah, I thought it was something like that. And yes, I know that they're not always vienna marked  

dewey - well I was lucky to get through one round of no problems but this time.. I want to rip my hair our the second day my ad's been up! I'd rather NOT revert to selling to stores where you dont know where your rabbits goes and you only get it sold for about $5-10! As for the kids, yeah, the situation I had - I guess he noticed that I was about to get frustrated, so they hung up. Glad they did too.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know if the rules are different in different places for Craigslist, but mine says in the posting rules for rehoming animals that breeders can not use it as an outlet for their animals. If you bred them, especially on purpose, you can not sell them on Craigslist. It also says that any animals that are being rehomed must be of legal age to be sold before they can be posted. (In my state, rabbits must be 6 weeks of age to be sold.)

Of course Craigslist is policed by the public, so enforcement of those rules can *definately *vary. What stays up one day might be flagged the next. You might want to re-read the posting rules, or you might have better luck selling them one at a time on Craigslist, or finding a different place to list them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 28, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> No matter what it is for sale, CL and other outlets are bound to result in some very sketchy contacts.  For a fact!LOL  I could write a book from over the years, lol.  I would, though, state the fact of a breed mix in the ad title and the ad body.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat the people out there that want to set the value for what you're selling -- it's SO common for some and they're just after something for nothing on your dime, and they live their life that way trying to rip others off to their benefit.  Good riddance to them, lol.  It's one thing for someone to offer less than an asking price, and a completely different matter when their attitude is rude, insulting, and condescending when doing so in an attempt to bully a seller.  (If they could easily find decent rabbits at the prices they offer then they wouldn't be calling ads for buns at much higher prices...those are usually looking for rabbits to resale at a profit off you.)
> 
> ...


Do you have a nice young NZW doe?  I'll give you $5 and I'll need her delivered!  Good grief.  People annoy me most days......    That idiot electrician actually called me back and said he had a cage ready.  I had to tell him again that I don't have any right now and they are $20, not $5.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

The thing is, I posted a similar ad before for my first litter and never was flagged. I have it listed on several other sites as well. I post under farm and garden since you cant technically "sell" them under the pets sections (but you can put a rehoming fee). Anyways, I haven't seen that under the rules (I dont really read them honestly, considering I dont plan to lie about what I sell). I even clearly stated I'm finding them homes now, but they won't be ready until the end of august. 

Terri - I wouldn't even bother selling someone like that a rabbit. Just cause he got the cage doesn't mean he's going to know what to do with it once he takes it home, IMHO.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 28, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> The thing is, I posted a similar ad before for my first litter and never was flagged. I have it listed on several other sites as well. I post under farm and garden since you cant technically "sell" them under the pets sections (but you can put a rehoming fee). Anyways, I haven't seen that under the rules (I dont really read them honestly, considering I dont plan to lie about what I sell). I even clearly stated I'm finding them homes now, but they won't be ready until the end of august.
> 
> Terri - I wouldn't even bother selling someone like that a rabbit. Just cause he got the cage doesn't mean he's going to know what to do with it once he takes it home, IMHO.


I'm not going to sell to him just because he is trying to low ball me.  That is what really annoys me.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't either. There are so many breeders here but two kinds - actual breeders/people who have quality rabbits, or the guy who has so many MUTT rabbits that are $8 yet he can never get them sold. I just think if you want a cheap rabbit thats "purebreed" go to him and stop whining about how my ad is misleading when its not. 

Does anyone here ask the age of a child when an adult is buying it for them? I do that and make sure to inform them, and most of the time they always change their mind.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah, buyers.  lol.
I hate hate hate when parents use their kids to try and get a better deal; the only people we give discounts to are 4-Hers and local breeders (we usually trade or loan/borrow), so I usually pull the 4-H card if I can. We've been lucky enough to do most of our sales in person (usually at fairs/shows/auctions). I've sold to one kid directly and he ended joining 4-H and purchasing several rabbits from us over the years. But generally there's a lot of inquiries from not-serious parties who don't realize what raising a rabbit is or how much money it costs _us the breeders._


----------



## doubled (Jul 28, 2011)

Alot of times on CL if you get flagged it's done by "tree hugger/peta" (pukes), exspecially if it is a cute type animal. If your offended by this OH WELL     , it's still the truth.


----------



## dewey (Jul 28, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> vkalvacev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  Sheesh, your electrician guy is def one of those that takes the cake.

Regarding CL rules here in my area, the farm & garden area allows sales of ag livestock, otherwise, for other animals, the vague "rehoming" fee rule applies.  Ads that fully conform to CL's TOU and are carefully worded to a T still get flagged off all the time...there's also groups of peeps that use auto flaggers (even though it violates TOU) to flag about everything off in certain sections they don't agree with (like meat/farm animals).

I do ask about kid ages and also other pets and housing, and I'll sell to pet homes with appropriately mature kids, but I've also turned down adult-only homes that I felt wouldn't give proper care.  I see some pet breeders (not picking on any group, lol, just the ones I've happened to see) that put young buns on the ground and just let every kid that happens by, from toddler on up, grab, smush, pull, squeeze, fall with, and drop those poor babies...and they think nothing of it.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns - thats so true. Although I've only had two litters lol, I still dont want another one of those "its for my kid" (under 10) calls or one telling me my rabbit is too much; in the sense of how much I pay to keep them cute and healthy, I would like to get my money back cause it ain't cheap when you have literally 20 rabbits at once! When the kid is above 10, though, I can at least trust it is somewhat going to a good home.

doubled - thats true. I've always thought PETA was way too extreme about things - sorry, but not everyone is going to be vegetarian, humans NEED meat in their diet, AND some of the things they complain about just shouldn't be a problem but anything bad done to animals is. Although there are some things I can agree with them on, most of it not though.

dewey - thats so true. If one things for sure, I definitely dont want my rabbit going to a lonely crack addict.. I'm glad bunnies aren't cheap because I bet there are some sick people out there who will probably torture them for rituals just like they do cats and dogs. My rule is that under 10 - the adult better be on my good vibe side, and if above 10 with a parent who realizes that they will have to help is an OK from me. I also make sure that they have experience with other animals (and if it something gentle as well i.e. a bird, even better!)


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

HA! Guess who got flagged yet AGAIN? I'm sorry, but my ad is not faulty in anyway. The person doing it must really have nothing better to do, honestly. It's just a good thing I'm always on the computer and get notified within a minute of it so I can replace it immediately


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a lot of people that email or call about my bunnies (and they're purebred and pedigreed) and then they just don't reply back for a long time.  They say they're really interested and then I never hear back from them.  Maybe a few weeks later they'll say, oh we already found a bunny.  Its like, well you could have told me that.  some people are just really rude.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

That happens a lot, a lot of people email asking if its still available and then nothing.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 30, 2011)

So. This "person" is continuing to flag my ad, this is already the 5th time. They do it about twice a day, even as late as around 12 (but i am usually up then on the internet). Not only is it frustrating, but I want to confront them ever so much. I mean come on, there is NOTHING wrong with my ad so why waste my time AND your time?? It's a good thing that I get emails immediately because it literally takes one minute to put it back up.. maybe they'll realize that soon enough!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> So. This "person" is continuing to flag my ad, this is already the 5th time. They do it about twice a day, even as late as around 12 (but i am usually up then on the internet). Not only is it frustrating, but I want to confront them ever so much. I mean come on, there is NOTHING wrong with my ad so why waste my time AND your time?? It's a good thing that I get emails immediately because it literally takes one minute to put it back up.. maybe they'll realize that soon enough!


Some people have no life.  Sorry to hear that you have someone who THINKS they know or someone you unknowingly pissed off because you are an ethical breeder.   Probably the dad of the kid he forced to call you.    I doubt they will ever learn, but maybe with what you are doing, they will get tired of their idiotic games and go somewhere else.  

Unfortunately you can't stop people like this, but good for you standing your ground.  IMHO, this is what happens living in a "PC" World.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry, its actually 6 times now. Thats exactly what I was thinking - the audacity people have to do these things.. seriously all I can think is get a life, because whoever is doing this is spending a ton of time trying to get me. I'm just going to keep posting so they can continue to do these pathetic things


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 30, 2011)

I know what you mean.  Everytime I post an ad for my bunnies on CL it gets flagged, especially in the Farm & Garden section lately.  Usually its the pets section that have all the flagging though.  It gets so annoying, especially when there's nothing wrong with your ad.  I have these mix breed bunnies that I have been trying to get rid for the longest time.  And there's so many people just giving away pets, so no one wants to pay anything for them. (and I'm not asking that much for them).  Now a days, people can't even give pets away.


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought there was a link to report adds that were wrongfully flagged.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 4, 2011)

vk-  I read through all these posts somewhat fast so forgive me if I missed some information somewhere.  I just wanted to add to the conversation re: Craigslist.  You might consider advertising in "For sale- farm and garden" and not "Community-pets" since the pet section is not meant as a forum for selling animals.  You might do that already.   you might also try posting information about your "rabbitry" at feed stores and vet clinics to become more established as a reputable breeder in your community.  Inviting people to get in touch about future litters for sale will get people who are more interested in getting a good rabbit than a deal.

Every community has people who wheel and deal animals; always looking for a steal or great deal.  These idiots flag CL post all the time, harrass people, steal animals, and are also probably hoarders.   If you (or any of us) are going to sell to the public you'll need to hone your intuition and be firm about not dealing with these people.  BE firm!  good luck.


----------



## vkalvacev (Oct 4, 2011)

I just thought I would give a little update on some new buyers i had to deal with!

Well, I sold the one I was going to keep to a "couple" I'm assuming, and even though I asked and they promised several times, they have not contacted me back about her. So much for a good home. I even sold her $5 less since they were coming from ___.

THIS is the woman that aggravated me - MUCH more than the idiot who told me to take down my ad. I sold a rabbit to one woman, who I even went out of my way to bring TO HER because she seemed like a great home. All was fine, and when I checked on the bunny a few weeks later, she said her friend wanted one. Well, over the next week, I had to ask if they still wanted it and updated her a couple times with the ones I still had available as I had no received an answer. I even sent her an email which she did not bother to tell me if it sent or not until I asked her if they were still interested. Well, in the end, they didn't want one but her sister did. Ok I said, great, they'll be in the same family. Well, not only did she change the date several times because of this or that, but apparently she could only come after 5 (which is when I usually work) and on Fridays! I literally waited two whole weeks for this woman. Then I asked her the day of to make sure that she would be coming, sorry let me clarify, that morning when I wake up (7 AM). I later get a text, and she begins a small brawl with me about how it's not good for me to text people at these x times.. well she never clarified this, and I'm assuming she is up around this time to go to work. If she never told me not too, thats too bad, I'm working on my schedule. If it bothered her, not my mistake. Well, she began to argue with me about this, eventually calling me a "child" (since I still attend school) and saying she doesnt argue with them.. well then what was that? Yeah, I tried to be civil about it and try to say that I MYSELF was not trying to START THE FIGHT and I just need a definite answer. Remember, she's doing business with me, I have the authority here, not the other way. Doesn't matter her age, she needs to have a certain level of respect regardless as the customer. Well, I just told her you know what, if you're going to change the date, I have a friend who will take him immediately. She wasn't too happy, and since I was in class when she asked if it's available or not, she sent me another message, having the audacity to not only threaten to write a "bad review on my business" (pet litters, actually, not a year round thing) and saying i stalk people for money (actually, I never sent her a message unless it was important, and never closer then 3 days apart), and that she hopes I get help with my drug problem.. now tell me who was at fault? Surely not me.


----------



## dewey (Oct 7, 2011)

When people don't follow up as stated it brings to mind that phrase "he/she's just not that into you".  It's usually best to just move on right away to the next.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 7, 2011)

You SERIOUSLY need to find some shows to sell at! I have so many problems selling to people not at shows, I cant even begin to explain.


----------



## DianeS (Oct 8, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> When people don't follow up as stated it brings to mind that phrase "he/she's just not that into you".  It's usually best to just move on right away to the next.


 Definately!


----------

